# The Mighty Igor (1/9 Scale Mark 38 Iron Man 3 suit)



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thought I'd inflict one more Iron Man suit on you all! This is my take on Dragon’s 1/9 scale Mark 38 heavy lifting suit from Iron Man 3. It appears in the final battle where Stark orders Jarvis to use it to stabilize an oil rig. 

The kit was quite well-engineered, though there were a couple of nasty seams to fill and sand on the upper legs and arms. With these kits, I definitely recommend building and painting in sections. The decals were excellent, by the way.

The kit was painted in Vallejo acrylics. The base colour was French blue, but I lightened it with some sky blue and silver paint. I also airbrushed lighter versions of the colour to give some tonal variation. In the film, the armour appeared to be quite heavily weathered, so I used a lot of washes, dry-brushing, and Tamiya pastels to make the suit look pretty beat up. The white stripes were painted and made to appear weathered using the “salt method.” Maybe Stark used it work on the sub-basement in his house, though how he would actually fit in the suit is a bit sketchy. Maybe it was just meant for remote use. 

Dragon did not supply a base, so I used the one from my 1/9 Hulk Dragon kit. The LEDs and switch, as well as a battery harness, were purchased from modeltrainsoftware.com. The lighting is powered by a 3 volt CR2032 battery. 

All in all, it was a fun build, and a great addition to the my growing collection of Dragon Iron Man models. 

Comments are welcome! 














Comparison with 1/9 scale War Machine from Dragon


Almost all the parts ready to be put together for final touch-up and weathering...


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Great stuff...beautifully done! I like the side by side comparison, would make a great contender for the hulk!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great combination. Pretty freaky armored suit.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool. The weathering really suits it since it's a suit designed more for industrial use. Always enjoy seeing your Iron Man builds.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Xeno. Next up is the Silver Centurion from the same movie....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fantastic Build !! The paint and weathering are really over the top excellent ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks DCH - it was fun to go to town on the weathering (by my standards)....


----------

